# Halloween



## MrsBoyle (Sep 27, 2010)

I no its a bit early but what do your LO's do for halloween.

Dylans only 4 so wont be trick or treating but want to do somthing.


----------



## am64 (Sep 27, 2010)

when my kids were young we used to get all their creepy crawly toys and snakes and spider toys and hang them on threads from the ceiling and make witchy costumes out of bin bags and paper spiderwebs ....and carve the odd swede and pumpkin ....in scotland they went trick or treating but there were no tricks... they had to sing a song or say a joke or poem then they got given peanuts in their shells ....


----------



## CarolK (Sep 27, 2010)

My daughter takes her little ones ( 7, 5 and 4) trick or treating, She dresses them up and then gets herself dressed up, and takes them around where she lives. They love it!


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 27, 2010)

hadnt even thought of haloween - why is every 'festival' centred around food? katie has never been trick or treating as she has never wanted to (too scared, lol) but guess we wont be going round door to door asking for sweeties this year either. Dont know what we will do as we usually have a little family 'party' with themed sandwiches and cakes and do apple bobbing. Guess i've a lot of sums to do (whats new, )


----------



## bex123 (Sep 29, 2010)

i remember my mum having this problem with me when i was little , all i know is i never went trick or treating , but mum used to do all sorts of fun things like apple bobbing , crafts..like making witches hats out of cereal boxes and decorating our porch for the trick or treaters that used to knock on the door... carving pumpkins , i remember taking great pride in trying to make the trick or treaters jump lol


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 29, 2010)

oohh, that's shame... I didn't realised that :-( look like its going to be just a little family party with few friends, thank for this thread


----------



## MrsBoyle (Sep 29, 2010)

Dylan came home from school on monday saying that all his friends are going trick or treating and he wants to go aswell.
So decided to let him as i dont want him to think that every holiday he has to stay in and be on his own while his friends have all the fun.

Ive told him we will work it out with his nurses to have some of the treats that he gets and he is to share the rest with his brother and mummy and daddy and he was really pleased with that.

I dont think its the treats he is after its more the taking part. he even said he would take some of his treats to school for his friends


----------



## Ruth Goode (Oct 2, 2010)

Aww.. bless him, he is so gorg


----------

